# Alaska's Silver Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2015)

Thought I'd smoke some of the Salmon we caught up in Alaska back in Sept to help make room for this upcoming 2015 King Salmon season.















Simple dry brine,  1/4 ratio of non iodized salt / dark brown sugar with minced fresh garlic.






An hour+ afterwards






3 hours later, rinsed and drying on racks for 2 hours






Into the two Big Chiefs we go with AMNTS.  Going to smoke for two hours starting with alder first and then
ending with apple.






The Chief Bros outside my home shop earning their keep












Keeping an eye on them while working in the shop






Unbelievable how I was able to have both smokers run almost identical temps ranging from 120 thru 150.  Very cooperative, they were.







After the smoker, the jerky went into the dehydrator for a couple hours.


Finished product






Look at all of them twisted sisters









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2015)

Craig, That is some fine looking salmon. I wish I was close to salmon fishing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice batch of salmon Craig!nice smoke and POINTS!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks great - nice color I still have to do some here soon

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## driedstick (Feb 22, 2015)

how many pounds of salmon was that

DS


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2015)

Gross 7.8# net 2# jerky plus what i consumed during the day[emoji]128540[/emoji]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trueteam (Feb 22, 2015)

Man that looks good


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 22, 2015)

Impressive to see!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2015)

Oops, correction on the net weight.....The gross weight with skin was 7.8#.  After skinning, 5.6#  as seen in the first pics.  Besides losing the skin, I also kept a few odd shaped chunks of meat to fry for yummy salad toppings.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberjet (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks great. Man I can smell it from here.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2015)

I will say for those who are considering doing this,  there is a big difference in taste and cooking time between the different species of Salmon.  King having the most amount of fats, take way longer to cook/smoke.  Since 98% of my Salmon smoking has been King,  I was shocked after I did some Silver.  Way leaner, way less time required to smoke/cook.   In this recent smoke, I typically dehydrate for 4.5 hours when I do King.   Doing Silver in 2 hours was almost too much.    Pretty crunchy munchy, but since I let it sit in the refer, bagged overnight, it now is much more pliable.  Think I'll let it sit bagged another day and start vacuuming it tomorrow.


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Now that's what I call some fantastic looking fish.  Great job    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## cmayna (Feb 23, 2015)

A few bags worth vacuumed up for future Salmon trips








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azbohunter (Feb 23, 2015)

Craig,

Looks awesome! We do similar recipe but not exactly the same. I have not tried Silvers but have a trip to AK planned for 2nd week in Sept so my hopes are that this will be on my smoke agenda next winter!

Great looking fish!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2015)

cmayna said:


> A few bags worth vacuumed up for future Salmon trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just send that in up to me and I'll arange a fishing trip for your wife on the Tacklebuster!


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

Which bag has my name on it ?      Good Job

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Feb 23, 2015)

azbohunter said:


> Craig,
> 
> Looks awesome! We do similar recipe but not exactly the same. I have not tried Silvers but have a trip to AK planned for 2nd week in Sept so my hopes are that this will be on my smoke agenda next winter!
> 
> Great looking fish!


Just keep in mind,  Silver is WAY dryer than what I'm used to (King),  I need to learn how to smoke and dehydrate for about half the amount of time as it normally takes me when I do King Salmon.


----------

